# Tear away options



## Tpos23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi I have seen an old list of tear away options and was curious if there is an updated list. I know of the some but not a lot of tear away options. I'd like to print my own label on shirts but want a high quality shirt. Does anyone know how to order shirts directly from a manufacturer that are tag less . If not I'd love to hear of anyway tear away tag shirts available.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes, you can get the manufacturer to produce the t-shirts for you without any sewn tag but direct print into t-shirt as per your requirements. It will depend how you define the "high" quality, but everything almost could be custom-made from a manufacturer. 

-bill


----------



## Tpos23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you aware of any us textiles that will do this for me? 
I have read of a few on here that are located in Peru but the order minimums are close to 5000. I really like the quality of comfort colors as well as authentic pigment but not finding anything like that without a tag. 
Is anyone aware of a company that manufactures polos, button ups, tshirts etc with custom labels. I really want something nice, not a gildan polo etc.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

here are some names of "USA based mnufacturers" have been mentioned, search in the forum, you will find some and try to talk with them and see if they can help you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tpos23 said:


> Are you aware of any us textiles that will do this for me?
> I have read of a few on here that are located in Peru but the order minimums are close to 5000. I really like the quality of comfort colors as well as authentic pigment but not finding anything like that without a tag.
> Is anyone aware of a company that manufactures polos, button ups, tshirts etc with custom labels. I really want something nice, not a gildan polo etc.


If you've already found the shirt you want to use, don't reinvent the wheel just because you want to use your own labels. Simply remove the existing label and put in your own. Here's an easy way to do that: youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0


----------

